# Play Sand



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I want to set up a biotope as close to accurate as possible, the only thing I've found that looks even remotely close to the amazon river bed is play sand. I was just wondering if anyone has used this stuff in their setups and if it had any negative effects on water quality, open to any other suggestions for substrate.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I have it in my 75 gallon and my 40 breeder, you can check the links in my sig to see pictures. I like play sand because I like natural looking tanks, it's also ridiculously cheap. It can be kinda dusty straight out of the bag and it doesn't hold nutrients very well, so it needs to be rinsed well and if you plan on adding plants, you should definitely look into root tabs, those are the only real drawbacks and they are easily fixed, so I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I have it in my 75 gallon and my 40 breeder, you can check the links in my sig to see pictures. I like play sand because I like natural looking tanks, it's also ridiculously cheap. It can be kinda dusty straight out of the bag and it doesn't hold nutrients very well, so it needs to be rinsed well and if you plan on adding plants, you should definitely look into root tabs, those are the only real drawbacks and they are easily fixed, so I'd definitely recommend it.


I was thinking of a planted setup, but because it's a biotope very little. Thank you for your response


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Root Medic is having a sale on their root tabs, they have smaller packages too, but this is a really good deal...

http://rootmedic.net/products-page/dry-nutrients/super-sale/

What biotope are you aiming for?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Root Medic is having a sale on their root tabs, they have smaller packages too, but this is a really good deal...
> 
> http://rootmedic.net...nts/super-sale/
> 
> What biotope are you aiming for?


Right now it's looking like "Rio *****" clear water/non sediment. More Specifically, river banks where the tree roots go into the water. This is either going to be for a 67gallon or 38gallon both Aquariums are curved cornered and closed top.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Right on man, that should be a cool setup... doesn't give you many plants to work with, but you can do an awesome driftwood scape.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Right on man, that should be a cool setup... doesn't give you many plants to work with, but you can do an awesome driftwood scape.


Yeah I was thinking if the plants were too high maintenance, I would just do all hardscape and LED lighting.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

A bunch of driftwood with some floaters and no root plants would look pretty slick.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> A bunch of driftwood with some floaters and no root plants would look pretty slick.


Wow, it's like you're seeing the same image that I am. I was thinking Pistia strateotis, but I don't know if the LED's are bright enough..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a couple shots of driftwood only scapes...

The first one was when I did a blackwater biotope with nothing but driftwood...









This one is just the beginning of a driftwood and floating plants scape, can't really see the floating plants and I needed to add more driftwood, but it gives ya an idea...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Here's a couple shots of driftwood only scapes...
> 
> The first one was when I did a blackwater biotope with nothing but driftwood...
> 
> ...


Those look great!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

see my post on play sand.......


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

assclown said:


> see my post on play sand.......


 Post the link.


----------

